# THE MOGAN MAN COMING TO TOWN!!!



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Who else is going? This is too BADASS for me to miss.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

probably one of my favorite fishing shows and captains...he might be an idiot in real life, i don't know...

mike...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Short drive for me on a Friday night so I'll definitely be there! I wonder if there is a way we can all meet up and have a PFF get together, I'd love to meet some more PFF members in person!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

I've met him a few times, he's always been real nice! 

I might head on out there..


----------

